

People Steal Shit  - yewweitan
http://scrivle.com/2010/11/08/people-steal-shit/

======
iuguy
The claim that one way to avoid having your shit stolen is to actually suck is
interesting. I imagine that regardless of suck, as long as your content can be
misappropriated for some purpose, no matter how nefarious, someone would be
willing to steal it.

In a completely unrelated manner, this reminded me of
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EWrJqUtYW7Y> \- funny film, definitely worth a
watch.

